# Directv2pc installation - no receivers found



## dtv32665 (Jan 6, 2011)

From a newbee...
I am looking for some assitance with installation of the directv2pc application. My system is described below
1-HR24 -500
2-H24
I have a deca connected to my Qwest ActionTek PK5000 Router and the coax is connected into the sat switch. All three of the green lights are lit.
I can see the HR24 when I pull up the router wan status.
The HR24 says it has a connection to the internet.

Now for the problem...
When I run the directv2pc software it does not detect any receivers. I have tried rebooting in various orders, all to no avail. Is there some setting that I need to look at in the router? Can I hook my laptop up to the deca with a regular cat 5 cable or do I need to have some type of cross over cable.

Appreciate any help.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

There's a thread just below about the same problem and it turned out to be a router problem.
see: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188366
If the PC isn't blocking this with your AV software or firewall, then it's you router and if you can add a switch so your PC and the BB DECA connect and then to the router, you may have much better luck.


----------



## dtv32665 (Jan 6, 2011)

I did some more searching and found a note that the Qwest router does not get along well with directv2pc. It does work in a wired mode; however, not in the wireless mode. I connected a spare old router and it took right off.


----------

